# Hornets pick Chris Paul, Bass



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I bet Jsimo is happy with the Bass pick.

I think this was a no-brainer pick for the Hornets. The Hornets are pretty solid at 4 positions now, they just need a SF and overall depth.



PG - Chris Paul, Speedy Claxton
SG - JR Smith
SF - George Lynch
PF - PJ Brown, David West, Brandon Bass, Maceij Lampe
C - Jamaal Magloire, Jackson Vroman


A lot of help is needed on the wing.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I bet Jsimo is happy with the Bass pick.
> 
> I think this was a no-brainer pick for the Hornets. The Hornets are pretty solid at 4 positions now, they just need a SF and overall depth.
> 
> ...


This is SUCH a great day for me. Brandon Bass is my favorite player and now he's on my favorite team!

You say we need help on the wing but as I've watched Brandon Bass develop since his senior year in high school I really believe he can be a good SF.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

They should be much improved next season if they sign a decent wingman.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> This is SUCH a great day for me. Brandon Bass is my favorite player and now he's on my favorite team!
> 
> You say we need help on the wing but as I've watched Brandon Bass develop since his senior year in high school I really believe he can be a good SF.




You see Bass as more of a SF than PF?


I saw that NBADraft.net compares him to Malik Rose. That means I could eventually end up liking this guy.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You see Bass as more of a SF than PF?
> 
> 
> I saw that NBADraft.net compares him to Malik Rose. That means I could eventually end up liking this guy.


I see him basically as a Forward. He is a great rebounder so he can be that in a PF but he also has good handles that are getting better so he's a SF. He has great footwork around the basket so he's a PF, but he is automatic from mid-range so he's a SF.

He basically will just run the floor well and play above the rim and finish when open. I think he will be a basketball player.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I saw that NBADraft.net compares him to Malik Rose. That means I could eventually end up liking this guy.


Malik Rose to me is really underestimating him. I see him more as a Boozer type or a Zach Randolph type.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Brandon Bass will be better than Malik Rose. And I'm going to say it right now. Chris Paul will be the Rookie of the Year next year. He immediately becomes my favorite PG in the NBA. I absolutely love the pick. I also am thrilled with the selection of Brandon Bass. I guarantee you there will be more tickets sold and attendance at Hornets games next year.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

another couple points to note, along with an axcellent draft I may add, is the fact that Nachbar really began to come along last season with this hornets team. Hes not a starter in this league to me, however he's an excellent backup sf and should be mentioned in the rebuilding process with this team. I think with the exact roster we have now, with our draft additions and maturing of Smith, gives us anywhere from 33-35 wins next season. Depending on what we do with our monster caproom, this could be a 40 win team once again next year.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm so happy with our draft outcome! Chris Paul is an amazing playmaker with leading skills and to get Brandon Bass with the second pick is great, I thought he would become a 1st rounder easily! I'm just totally satisfied right now with our starting lineup for next year - just add one or two free-agents!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Good draft for the Hornets. I really like Paul andI don't mind Bass in the second round since the players Bristow wanted at that spot were already taken.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

New Orleans needs wings, Atlanta has way too many, put two and two together and i smell a trade!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Whats so great is that with this drafts depth Brandon Bass was a projected first rounder for next season and we get him in the second this season as a steal. A lot of teams really nabbed first round quality in the second round.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

chris paul will be out of the league in 3 years. he will go down as one of the biggest busts ever. the only bright spots in this organization are jr smith and west.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

nickrock23 said:


> chris paul will be out of the league in 3 years. he will go down as one of the biggest busts ever. the only bright spots in this organization are jr smith and west.


In 3 years, Chris Paul will be on the All-NBA 3rd Team.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

nickrock23 said:


> chris paul will be out of the league in 3 years. he will go down as one of the biggest busts ever. the only bright spots in this organization are jr smith and west.



Meanwhile Dan Dickau will be averaging a triple double for the Lakers and will be winning a 4th NBA title for Kobe.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Meanwhile Dan Dickau will be averaging a triple double for the Lakers and will be winning a 4th NBA title for Kobe.


Thats funny someone had just stolen my crystal ball and now I know who!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Just for accuracy's sake... Nachbar is not currently under contract with any NBA team, and Speedy's team option has not been excercised, yet. Not to be a stickler, but less than 50% of second round picks in the NBA draft make an opening day roster. So technically the team is:

PG Chris Paul
SG JR Smith
SF George Lynch, Maciej Lampe
PF PJ Brown, Jackson Vroman, David West
C Jamaal Magliore

With that roster in place, the Hornets sport just over 21.2 million in cap room for the upcoming season. That number does include the 3.15 mil Chris Paul will make this season.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Chris Paul is going to win Rookie of the Year next year. He's the best PG out of this draft IMO. Brandon Bass was a great pick as well. I think he can contribue off the bench right away.

When I saw Bass was picked by the Hornets one of the first things that came to my mind that Jsimo was hornets fan. Pretty funny...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Just for accuracy's sake... Nachbar is not currently under contract with any NBA team, and Speedy's team option has not been excercised, yet. Not to be a stickler, but less than 50% of second round picks in the NBA draft make an opening day roster. So technically the team is:
> 
> PG Chris Paul
> SG JR Smith
> ...



That's the realistic lineup, although I personally think Claxton will be back and Bass will be added. 


New Orleans is in desperate need of a wing, but I think the more realistic option are players like Maurice Evans and Gerald Wallace, not guys like Ray Allen or Larry Hughes. 


One more thing: What about Lee Nailon guys? Do you guys want him back? Do you think he will be back?


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> One more thing: What about Lee Nailon guys? Do you guys want him back? Do you think he will be back?


Personally, I don't want him back. I don't think he's very good to be honest w/ you. Only thing he can do is make a mid-range jumper and he is inconsistent doing that.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Why don't you guys move Brown, i mean his what 35 and your stacked with young prospects at the PF position now!


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

AussieWarriorFan! said:


> Why don't you guys move Brown, i mean his what 35 and your stacked with young prospects at the PF position now!


I think we should have traded him a few years ago. It might be too late to trade him now.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

I think every damn team in this league needs a P.J. Brown. Its impossible to put a stamp on what this guy does for our team, he has been a face of consistency for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

*Pickups/Keepers*

I dont think we should keep Nailon... and PJ should be dealt as soon as possible, for cap space... maybe we can get a first-rounder from the Heat for him... he is originally a... Heat?... and Miami is weak at the 4, and it isn't like their 1st rounder will be that high...

then we can use that space for more signings...
Picking up Mo Evans I think would be great for our franchise. People don't realize what this guy has. He kinda sucks on the offensive end, but his raw athletecism and hounding defensive style adds to any team, he wont be expensive, and with Sac drafting Garcia, I doubt they will be resigning him...

Question: is Dickau gone?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Pickups/Keepers*



Pistolballer said:


> Question: is Dickau gone?


Lets pray to dear sweet Jesus that he is not! :biggrin:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't think Scott wants Nailon back. Giving him a starting spot backfired on him this season. His defensive holes are too big for his midrange game to make up for.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> I don't think Scott wants Nailon back. Giving him a starting spot backfired on him this season. His defensive holes are too big for his midrange game to make up for.



If that's true then I'm starting to like Byron a little more everyday. We have already agreed to terms w/ the only 2 players I really wanted us to re-sign, Chris Anderson and Nachbar. I'm sure they won't be the only players we resign, but I thought they were the 2 most important.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

Another good pick by Hornets. Paul reminds me of marbury, but I dont think he will be as good.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

swift88 said:


> Another good pick by Hornets. Paul reminds me of marbury, but I dont think he will be as good.



I don't think he's like Marbury at all. Marbury is a score first point guard w/ limited leadership skills. Chris Paul is going to be a much better leader, playmaker, and all out player than Marbury.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I really haven't seen much of Chris Paul, and since we're talking about comparisons, who is a good comparison? By the way, hopefully you can come up with a comparison of a modern day player, not a guy from the 80's or earlier.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I really haven't seen much of Chris Paul, and since we're talking about comparisons, who is a good comparison? By the way, hopefully you can come up with a comparison of a modern day player, not a guy from the 80's or earlier.


I always felt he had a similar game to Tony Parker...


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> I always felt he had a similar game to Tony Parker...


I think he's more explosive than Tony Parker.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

jalen5 said:


> I think he's more explosive than Tony Parker.


Similar


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I read Bass was out of shape. Not a good way to start out in summer league play.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Starks said:


> I read Bass was out of shape. Not a good way to start out in summer league play.


Yeah Ill be upset if he doesn't make the team for some reason he could control other than just that he doesn't have the skillset or size or something.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Nevermind.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

True on paul being more a 1 than marbury. But the way he plays, the way he dribles, penetrates. Let's see if he can carry the team like Marbury for several years.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> Yeah Ill be upset if he doesn't make the team for some reason he could control other than just that he doesn't have the skillset or size or something.


He MIGHT be somewhat out of shape but I have a hard time believing that he is that far off. I already read Byron say that Bass already had an NBA body. I'm not sure if he said something about Bass's stamina or what kind of shape he is in.


----------

